# Starting stressed trees



## AIM (May 19, 2010)

I have stumbled on a good deal from a nursery going out of business. They have approx 30 various trees and shrubs that I am buying from them. The trees are a mix of pears, dogwoods, locust, and several arborvitas, pines, etc. Most of these are pretty stressed from lack of care. Laying on the ground in their pots. Over grown from their container size, etc.
What should I do to jump start these back to health while I plant them.

My first thought is to throw a handful of like triple 12 fertilizer in the hole with the tree and then more fert on the top after planting. Is that a good way to get these trees back to health?

Thanks


----------



## S Mc (May 20, 2010)

A good way to driving the final nail into the coffin of a stressed tree is to fertilize it.

The best you can do is plant them correctly and appropriately, water them correctly and appropriately and stand back and see what happens.

There would be specific things to look for in the root balls, specific planting directions for site, size and species perhaps. But general planting information can be found at treesaregood.com.

There is no "jump starting" here...only survival of the fittest.

Sylvia


----------



## AIM (May 20, 2010)

S Mc said:


> A good way to driving the final nail into the coffin of a stressed tree is to fertilize it.
> 
> Sylvia



I wonder why?? I'm certainly not doubting you. Seems as though a good shot of fertilizer would be just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## S Mc (May 20, 2010)

Trees will sacrifice self-defense for growth. So fertilizing will compound the negative issue here by forcing growth at the expense of defence and carbohydrate reallocation.

Plant the trees in an appropriate manner in appropriate areas, best suited to the species. It would be best to determine what each species' optimum requirements as to soil and nutrients are and try to match the trees to the best area of your landscape. Water appropriately and let them be. 

Probably the hardest thing we do is to let nature take its course. We have this innate desire to "fix" things and/or make them happen faster, often to the detriment of the object of our intended care. 

Sylvia


----------



## derwoodii (May 22, 2010)

Good pick up your 30 trees get em in and watch em go.

Last week I visited a park land with many 100 year old Oaks Planes Ginkgo's and Tulip trees, exotic species down here. A wonder full place and all these trees were reject stock from the nursery that was here in 1895. The owner would say to his staff "just plant em down by the river they are no good to sell". 







Myth 11: "Fertilizer is tree food."
This is a half truth were the wrong half has become the accepted part. Fertilizers provide elements that are essential for growth. Fertilizers do NOT provide an energy source for trees and other plants.

A food is any substance that provides the essentials for life; an adequate source of elements that are essential, but do not provide energy, and other types of elements that do provide energy (carbohydrates). Unlike animals, trees are able to trap the energy of the sun in a molecule called glucose. THIS is the essential energy source for the tree.

From the soil, trees obtain water and other elements that are essential for life. These do not provide an energy source for the tree.

Yes, soil elements in many chemical combinations can and do provide energy for bacteria and bacteria-like organisms. But trees do not work that way. Correct fertilization should consider the tree and its age and condition, the soil type and pH, the elements lacking in the soil, and the desires of the tree owner. The variables are almost endless.


----------



## caotropheus (Jun 2, 2010)

S Mc said:


> A good way to driving the final nail into the coffin of a stressed tree is to fertilize it.
> 
> The best you can do is plant them correctly and appropriately, water them correctly and appropriately and stand back and see what happens.
> 
> ...




I agree, with all of this. I would further suggest to keep the trees in a shady place or under a shade net for a couple of weeks, in the original pots and just irrigate them. Let the trees recover a little from the stress and only then plant them in the soil or bigger pots. During this "recovery" period check for pests and/or diseases and apply the right measures to treat the trees.


----------



## AIM (Jun 4, 2010)

After returning to the nursery and taking a closer look I declined all the trees but bought all the shrubs. The trees were savable but just looked a bit to beat up. 
The shrubby stuff looked pretty decent though. Arborviteas, hollies, junipers, and a couple spireas.

The arborviteas are the tall upright kind. (12' tall 4' wide). The hollies are the variegated variety that grow to 10' X 10'.
They will make a nice wind and view block in time.

I picked em up for about $10 per plant. These are the 3-5 gallon that normally will run $40-$50 each. Ended up with about 20 shrubs and a pile of sunbelt weed guard for $200.

Per this guys recommendation I shovel cut the root ball and then applied a couple gallons of water mixed with 1 tablespoon of miracid. I know that goes against your recommendation of no fertilizer but I figured 1 tablespoon couldn't hurt to much.

I'll try to get a camera and get some pics for ya all.


----------

